# My latest setup Bezzera Magica pid/Monolith Conical



## Turbo Ron (Feb 16, 2018)

Pictures of my current equipment.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Turbo Ron said:


> Pictures of my current equipment.
> View attachment 32181


Very nice! Love the aesthetic contrast between the machines, and bet you get an incredible cup! Who is your favourite roaster to match such gorgeous kit?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

OHH what a entrance,haha welcome how's the Monolith.


----------



## Turbo Ron (Feb 16, 2018)

Thank you. I have had lots of different coffee since I started drinking espresso's/latte/cappuccino's. My all time favorite, is the one I started with when I bought my first espresso machine about 35 years ago. PASQUINI COFFEE COMPANY here in Los Angeles.


----------



## Turbo Ron (Feb 16, 2018)

Love the Monolith.


----------

